# From only one wholesaler?



## IcemanSK (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm curious to see if any school owner gets their equipment from only one source. If so, which one?

I've been doin' this a long time in several schools (although I've only had my school for less than a year.) & I've used a lot of different gear. For some things company "X" is great, but company "G" does this really well. I'll also admit that I'm a guy who likes "stuff".....so I get things from a lot of different sources. I use Century, Tekno, Macho, Sang Moo Sa (for wtf tkd uniforms) & Eosin Panther for black belts.

What wholesalers &/or name brands do you use & for what items?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2006)

I've bounced around a lot too.  Century, Bushido Canada, Jukado, Boes...

Last bunch came from http://gorillagear.ca and the plan is to stick with them for just about everything.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

We use AWMA, Century, and Samurai Sports.

I'll have to check out Gorilla Gear.


----------



## Fluffy (Oct 18, 2006)

I have been using century, but I also try others.  Choi brothers have the best uniforms, AWMA have a great selection of Addidas....I'm still looking for quality sparring gear in the color green.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 18, 2006)

I use a wide selection of sources for my training uniforms and gear.
Century, Ed Martin, Action-Flex, KrisCutlery, Edges2 and the list goes on.
It is simply hard to get everything from one source.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 18, 2006)

So many new places are popping up on the internet (but sometimes it is just a website seelling drop ship goods for someone you already do buiness with).



Fluffy said:


> I have been using century, but I also try others. Choi brothers have the best uniforms, AWMA have a great selection of Addidas....I'm still looking for quality sparring gear in the color green.


 
Lime green or standard green?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2006)

I usaully shop around to see who got what on sale for the month


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 18, 2006)

I get my gis and belts through Tiger Claw, sparring gear through Century, and weapons through AWMA.  I get different patches through all three.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 18, 2006)

I stick to KWON myself, since I have a wholesale account with them.  

On occasion, I use the Academy of MA Supply www.martialartssupply.com , but that is cheating since they carry Century, Macho, Proforce, & every other company you can think of.  BTW, that place sells Century and the others at wholesale prices to everyone.

AoG


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

i give as much biz as i can to MTI trading.  they really rock.  good prices, excellent service, quick delivery.  they have a somewhat limited selection, though, so sometimes i have to branch out to century.

and for some reasons, AWMA consistently has the best deals on puzzle mats....


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 4, 2006)

We use century primarily now and awma sometimes.  I prefer to use Shureido whereever possible.  All my own personal equipment comes from Shureido even my makiwara in the dojo came from them.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

I worked at Karate Mart in Phoenix once upon a time and the owner was able to hook me up with great prices. I've used them almost exclusivly for equipment. They offer wholesale accounts for instructors.


----------

